# Nice little self-defense drill



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 15, 2011)

We practiced this in the dojo last night; a self-defense drill that comes out of the Isshin-Ryu version of the Naihanchi kata.

Two people line up facing each other.  The uke throws a punch, let's say with the right fist, aimed at center mass.  The defender uses his same-side fist (so the defender responds with a left fist) and meets the incoming fist, but not head-on.  Instead the defender brings his fist up along the inside of the wrist of the incoming blow, and deflects slightly out and away from the defender's body, while 'riding' the incoming punch.  In other words, the punch is not being stopped, just slightly moved away so it won't connect to the defender's body.

At the same time, the defender pivots on their (in this case left) leg and steps in with the opposite leg, turning them sideways to the uke.  At the same time, the defender strikes with the right fist to center mass on the uke, using not their arm strength, but the combined movement of the defender's pivot motion, and the trapped energy of the uke's incoming fist, to propel the right fist forward.

It seemed very odd at first, but when we tried it, we quickly saw that the defender 'links up' with the incoming fist thrown by the uke, and channels that energy into turning the body sideways towards the uke, and throwing the other fist out and into the uke's body.  It's almost as if the uke punched a revolving door - the act of punching the door away from them causes the other door to rotate into them; they essentially whack themselves with their own fist.

It worked really well; the harder the uke strikes, the more power the defender can direct back into them.  It's a lateral attack from the defender's point of view; they are attacking to the side and their body is not really exposed; by the time they turn in, they're sideways to the uke, the uke's fist is hanging out past the defender, and the incoming fist is already whacking them.  There's no delay - the uke's fist comes in, the defender's fist comes out in one fluid motion; this is a one-step and not a two-step exercise.

I was amazed at how smooth and powerful this drill is.  I am used to throwing hard punches at one of my senseis and having him shrug them off; even though I have good upper-body strength, he can just take it and my best power punches don't seem to phase him.  Last night, I was not 'muscling' my punches at all, just relaxing and letting his energy turn me and throw my fist into him; he was rocked back on his heels several times and rubbing his chest, saying I was doing a good job.  Amazing how when I wasn't 'trying' to throw a hard punch, it just came.

Anyway, I thought it was a pretty neat drill, wanted to share.

We did a followup drill later, where instead of guiding the incoming fist with our own fist, we grasped the wrist, pulled it into the obi, and did the turn, same as before, but instead of punching, used the haito edge of the hand with thumb to grab the uke's neck.  When doing this, you 'stretch them out' by locking the incoming hand to your waist and turning, using that incoming energy to transfer into the strike/grab to the neck.  It can be followed up with a step-through and reap the inside of the uke's calf; combined with the neck strike, down they go.  Probably not necessary, though; a good hard neck strike is going to give them lots to think about.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 15, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> We practiced this in the dojo last night; a self-defense drill that comes out of the Isshin-Ryu version of the Naihanchi kata.
> 
> Two people line up facing each other. The uke throws a punch, let's say with the right fist, aimed at center mass. The defender uses his same-side fist (so the defender responds with a left fist) and meets the incoming fist, but not head-on. Instead the defender brings his fist up along the inside of the wrist of the incoming blow, and deflects slightly out and away from the defender's body, while 'riding' the incoming punch. In other words, the punch is not being stopped, just slightly moved away so it won't connect to the defender's body.
> 
> ...


Hey, Bill, your enthusiasm is awesome. Thanks for sharing some of your kata bunkei. It sounds like you have a great sensei.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Feb 16, 2011)

"Is drum method"


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Feb 16, 2011)

In case anyone didn't catch that... though I sure hope you did...

It sounds a whole lot like Mr. Miyagi's drum technique.  Redirect, pivot, counter.  

You can also use it against a kick- though sometimes you have to grab the kick on the inside and pivot to the outside.  Great fun popping someone on the head with a spin hook when they think they nailed you with a front kick or roundhouse.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2011)

Phenix_Rider said:


> In case anyone didn't catch that... though I sure hope you did...
> 
> It sounds a whole lot like Mr. Miyagi's drum technique.  Redirect, pivot, counter.
> 
> You can also use it against a kick- though sometimes you have to grab the kick on the inside and pivot to the outside.  Great fun popping someone on the head with a spin hook when they think they nailed you with a front kick or roundhouse.



I was actually thinking that when I was executing the technique; didn't think about redirecting kicks, but yes, I had that image of the drum from "Karate Kid" in my head.  Hehehe.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2011)

seasoned said:


> Hey, Bill, your enthusiasm is awesome. Thanks for sharing some of your kata bunkei. It sounds like you have a great sensei.



One of the things my sensei said to us that really sank in was _"This works when you are committed to the technique."_  I absolutely get that, it really seemed clear when we were doing the technique.  You really have to be moving as the incoming fist is arriving; meaning you have to have utter faith in the technique and be committed to doing it; it works because there is no pause, no hesitation.  He throws his punch and you go, bam, right then.

I feel I am indeed lucky; we have some really talented and experienced senseis who are excellent teachers as well.  All of them have 30+ years of experience and are truly dedicated to the art.  Can't ask for more!


----------



## D.Cobb (Feb 19, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> One of the things my sensei said to us that really sank in was _"This works when you are committed to the technique."_  I absolutely get that, it really seemed clear when we were doing the technique.  You really have to be moving as the incoming fist is arriving; meaning you have to have utter faith in the technique and be committed to doing it; it works because there is no pause, no hesitation.  He throws his punch and you go, bam, right then.
> 
> I feel I am indeed lucky; we have some really talented and experienced senseis who are excellent teachers as well.  All of them have 30+ years of experience and are truly dedicated to the art.  Can't ask for more!



It's the one thing that many schools don't teach. Both parties must be committed to the technique. If either one isn't, neither of you learn correctly and at least one of you will get hurt. Then when something happens for real and you try the technique, it doesn't work.

Sounds like you have some good teachers :asian:

Dave


----------

